
Did LinkedIn just do a small rebranding? Blue is gone - dootah
https://www.linkedin.com/
======
mtmail
Like [https://www.reddit.com/](https://www.reddit.com/) they made their logo
(temporarily?) black and probably related to
[https://blog.linkedin.com/2020/may/june/16/Working-
Together-...](https://blog.linkedin.com/2020/may/june/16/Working-Together-to-
Create-a-Just-and-Equitable-Future)

